# What Rideshare Insurance do you have and what's your premium?



## Rango (Nov 4, 2016)

What Rideshare Insurance do you have and what's your premium for 6 months ?
I'm in Illionis. Which one do you recommend and why?


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

It's a duplicate post


----------

